# Estabilizar luces h dax



## popoton (Ago 11, 2008)

buenas amigos ,soy nuevo en esta comunidad , el motivo por el que escribo es que tengo una H dax 70 y lo que estoy intentando es estabilizar el voltaje q me llega a la luz delantera ya q quiero hacer funcionar un relay, y no quiero q dependa de la velocidad del motor,lo q si ocurre, obviamente, con el brillo de la luz,¿sera posible? saludos y gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 12, 2008)

pero un rele funciona dentro de unos limites de tension, mientras el mtor entregue tension dentro de esos limites el rele va a funcionar bien. pero si no, segun la carga usa un regulador tipo 78xx. donde xx es el valor de tension que necesitas. saludos


----------



## popoton (Ago 12, 2008)

gracias por la respuesta, lo voy a intentar.saludos


----------

